# PSE grow with me vs Performance



## altereddezignz (Dec 25, 2014)

Can anyone tell me about these? Wife has a stinger X stiletto that is on teh grwo with me setting. What is the advantage of the Performance?


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

A little easier to draw, a bit less performance.


----------



## altereddezignz (Dec 25, 2014)

Is it worth the change over?


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

If she has now issues drawing the bow go ahead and change it overto the preformance side. Remember you will have to chnge the draw length mod setting also.


----------



## altereddezignz (Dec 25, 2014)

She is at 35 lb but she don't have issues drawing it. She is able to shoot for a while before getting tired.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Then do what she wants you to do.


----------

